# Do I need a 8 ohm or a 4 ohm sub to go with my 8ohm left and rights?



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

I am a bit confused. Do I need a 8 ohm or a 4 ohm sub? 
Right now I am running a ADCOM GFA-545II to my right and left channels. They are (in each box) 1 dayton 7" driver and 1 dayton silk dome tweeter and custom crossovers in each box. All the 4 speakers are 8 ohms. 
I want to purchase Dayton SUB-120 HT Series 12" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=300-635&ctab=5#Tabs

Does it matter if the sub is a 8ohm or a 4ohm? Will this sub work with my current right and lefts? 

From the sub manual off the parts express website it says this about the outputs
Outputs:
There are also line level RCA outputs and high (speaker) level outputs.
The line level (RCA) output provides a full range (20-20KHz) output and
is used to connect “daisy chain” the line level signal to other amplifi ers.
Note: Line out is only active when a signal is present at the line-in input.
Speaker level outputs are used to connect satellite speakers. The
satellite outputs have a 12db high pass circuit (275 Hz @ 8 ohms).


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

That sub will work. See http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...y-computer-considered-pre-amp.html#post320312


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

ok great. I understand how to hook this up. 
I want to have more control over EQ adjustments. Can I do this with a piece of software on the computer or would the forum suggest using a outside piece of hardware?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It will work without any issues.:T


----------

